# IBM Thinkpad X31 Doesn't Turn On



## usrnme14 (Mar 12, 2008)

Hello,
I have an IBM X31 that I am working on. The computer does not turn on. I have tried it just with battery, with battery and power, and just with power, and it still fails to turn on. According to tech support that physically examined the laptop the hard drive is perfectly ok. What could be causing this and what can I do to fix it?

Thanks


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi... it looks like an expensive fix. at first glance i say it is the motherboard. but then again i could be wrong. you can have it repaired or replaced depends on how much are you willing to spend for it.

any lights coming up when you power it ON? if they DON'T light up, consider a mobo replacement.


----------



## Computer_Doctor (Feb 14, 2008)

Im with fixmypc here. Ive fixed numerous laptops and the problem seems like a motherboard issue.


----------



## usrnme14 (Mar 12, 2008)

thanks for the respones.


> any lights coming up when you power it ON?


The only light i see is when i have it plugged in, it lights up the little battery icon on the outside(showing that its charging i assume). If the power is plugged when i remove the battery completely, than that battery comes on for a second and goes off. other than that nothing.

Thanks


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

looks like a mobo replacement is needed... sad to say.

i had a similar experience with my X21. it only gave me a blinking LED (the moon shaped light). i opened my thinkpad up and found a burnt component.

get a second opinion from a repair shop, may be you get lucky and they do component level diagnostics and repair.


----------



## kcwf25496 (Feb 5, 2008)

did it show any symptoms before it all of a sudden didnt work anymore? ie: random shutdowns, sometimes not charging, overheating, anything?


----------



## usrnme14 (Mar 12, 2008)

Looks like from everything I read and what others are telling it is most likely the mobo  .


> did it show any symptoms before it all of a sudden didnt work anymore? ie: random shutdowns, sometimes not charging, overheating, anything?


It isn't my computer, so i dont know for sure, but i dont think that it was having issues before this.

Thanks


----------



## usrnme14 (Mar 12, 2008)

The guy I'm working on the computer for, said that when he first had it repaired for this issue, the" power module in the south bridge" was repaired.

Does this make things any better, is this something that can be taken care of without replacing the mobo?



Thanks


----------



## kcwf25496 (Feb 5, 2008)

you mentioned the charging light coming on and going back off.. does it or any lights flicker when you wiggle around the power supply cord at the connection to the computer? and is the connection where your cord plugs in to the computer loose at all or anything that seems unusual?


----------



## msls (Aug 16, 2008)

My X31 won't power on either, however, there was no previous symptoms and when connected to the power cord, there are no indicator lights.

I have the keyboard off and I cannot see any obvious things disconnected.


----------

